# An email I LIKED getting



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Got the below email in my inbox today.

Its one of the few times I liked getting spam. 



> Dear Scott,
> 
> From all of us at XM, thank you for being one of our best customers. We sincerely appreciate your business.
> 
> ...


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I wanted to share a pic of my pioneer 2000 watt system


----------

